# Thanksgiving, the Indian version.



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

Today i will go by my Indian name, "Broken Twig" (don't ask) symbolizing
the wrongs of my ancestors. happy turkey day!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Broken Twig, thanks for the video


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

nice man.. I'm commanche and choctaw, Alikchi imma Oklushi... (medicine man of many nations) what bloodline are you?


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey I'm choctaw too fire! Course I'm a realllllyyy white indian..lol


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

Just an fyi, the americas didn't have horses until the europeans brought them. [First set of images shows an Indian on a horse]


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Chump said:


> Just an fyi, the americas didn't have horses until the europeans brought them. [First set of images shows an Indian on a horse]


I believe they were first brought by explorers like Coronado and Columbus.

Good video. I got cherokee in my bloodlines.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

JUST FYI... the HORSE originated in IDAHO OLDEST HORSE bones/fossils in the u.s.a. LOL but the natives ATE almost ALL OF THEM, but what they know NOW is NOT been PROVEN in school BOOKS but in science.. There was possibly a breed of horse that stayed hidden in moutains and wildnerness that also contributed to the mustang because they have a genetic marker or two that predates the spanish horse... Hmmmmm.. Just food for thought.

the commanches bred the best horses until the fall of Comanchero (commanche nation from MO to Cali, Texas to Wyoming.. They were imperialist, and slave traders, had the best warriors and the best horses... Thats historic. They had horses as soon as horses were here. . .


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> JUST FYI... the HORSE originated in IDAHO OLDEST HORSE bones/fossils in the u.s.a. LOL but the natives ATE almost ALL OF THEM, but what they know NOW is NOT been PROVEN in school BOOKS but in science.. There was possibly a breed of horse that stayed hidden in moutains and wildnerness that also contributed to the mustang because they have a genetic marker or two that predates the spanish horse... Hmmmmm.. Just food for thought.
> 
> the commanches bred the best horses until the fall of Comanchero (commanche nation from MO to Cali, Texas to Wyoming.. They were imperialist, and slave traders, had the best warriors and the best horses... Thats historic. They had horses as soon as horses were here. . .


I didn't feel like going into all the details. I was simply stating that the pictures depict the Natives on horses before europeans arriving.

You are right about the oldest fossil of the genus equus being found in Idaho. Most of the American horses were closer to the size of a dog though. All the equus genis were extinct long before the europeans came to the Americas. Plus there is NO evidence of horses being domesticated prior to the europeans bringing them.

I was just saying the picture isn't accurate. That is all.


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I believe they were first brought by explorers like Coronado and Columbus.
> 
> Good video. I got cherokee in my bloodlines.


You are right. Both of those explorers are European.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Good encyclopedia work  the first to arrive were the spanish and many of their horses lost/stolen migrated north.. SO by the time the ENGLISH landed plains Indians already had horses, this is why the depiction is like it is. Thats 200yrs of Spanish exploration before the English colonies. Mustangs are smaller than the wild spanish counter part and have a dna marker that the spanish horses do not.. This is all recently come to light and its all really common sense. have we ever seen a yeti/sasquatch ?? NO.. BUT IT IS A FEDERL LAW NOT TO SHOOT ONE! REALLY?? IF no man new about a small wild horse and it remained secretive, don't you think other wild horses would find them? I used to just think outside the box like that and think I was crazy, until science started asking an probing the same questions and giving me ground to stand. 

Food for thought.. Dinosaur and Dragon basically mean the same thing... Dragon BONES in china are still used in mystical healing, U.S. members of a science team went to the Dragon Graveyard to find the only place in the world where there ARE DINOSAUR BONES not FOSSILS! Just because language translations confuse the truth doesn't mean the truth isn't there...

From native stories and tales of the past, I do not believe the anglo saxon view of history 100% I mix it with others view of the truth in history and common sense sorts out all the BS. I love this stuff. I ACED my American Indian classes... Didn't even crack open a book. All from Great Grandma!


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

You know the english and spanish are both European right?

Are you a Mormon?

I am asking because a lot of the studies about horses and the America's have come from BYU. You see, the book of mormon says the Native American's had horses. Mormon's (from BYU) have tried to do whatever they can to prove the existance of domesticated horses in the americas because it is such an eyesore against the book.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

hahaha.. na.. man.. Im a Child of the Light, and like you a manifestation of the light, carried by the Divine Wind (holy spirit/breath) part of a collective consciousness.... 

Did you not see my tribal name, Alikchi (medicine man) I am a ordained minister but not for the LDS for all of life, more tribal  Universally all of us are brothers and sisters, even the animals and plants we are all part of the same substance, only we have a special fire in us and are able to realize true self which is deep within the void of darkness we call the flesh.. 

See, Im a NUT.. LOL well educated NUT, but a NUT none the less.. hahahahaha


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> hahaha.. na.. man.. Im a Child of the Light, and like you a manifestation of the light, carried by the Divine Wind (holy spirit/breath) part of a collective consciousness....
> 
> Did you not see my tribal name, Alikchi (medicine man) I am a ordained minister but not for the LDS for all of life, more tribal  Universally all of us are brothers and sisters, even the animals and plants we are all part of the same substance, only we have a special fire in us and are able to realize true self which is deep within the void of darkness we call the flesh..
> 
> See, Im a NUT.. LOL well educated NUT, but a NUT none the less.. hahahahaha


:clap: Well, I guess that is something to be thankful for on Turkey Day!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Chump said:


> You know the english and spanish are both European right?


you say this as if they are all the same culture.with the same intricacies and such.
they're more than comparatively different.

are you A moron? got milk? where's the beef?
who's yo diddy?
momma say knock you out!


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

william williamson said:


> you say this as if they are all the same culture.with the same intricacies and such.
> they're more than comparatively different.
> 
> are you A moron? got milk? where's the beef?
> ...


Um, I guess. I am not sure where you are going. I was simply making a reference to the video showing images from "before the European settlers."


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Great Thread, interesting video. I am part Cherokee just not sure which blood line, I know my great Grandma was full native & my paw-paw (her son) is 3/4. As far as I know my Family line goes back to the Revolutionary War, (possibly before) don't know much other than that. 

Oh & Broken Twig, when you say 'don't ask', always expect you'll be asked . So why the name? LoL


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm Ojibwe and proud of it. I am very proud of my son who has started learn the native tongue this last week and is learning it so fast. It is wonderful to hear.



p.s I cleaned up this thread and I want to see it stay that way.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

lol...
i sole reason i posted this thread was so that i could
tell that "broken twig" punchline. now it's gone. 

when is laughter not good for the soul? :hammer:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Maybe you don't know what that "s" word stands for it is derogatory. If you knew what it meant I don't think you would use it.

Laugher is good for the soul but at the expensive of others.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

i did look it up, as i was unsure of the spelling.
all it said was, name for a female gender Indian.

BTW, my great grandmother was 100% 
Mohegan.( i never knew her, she died when i was a new born) 
so no disrespect meant, it was very light-hearted.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Padlock said:


> lol...
> i sole reason i posted this thread was so that i could
> tell that "broken twig" punchline. now it's gone.
> 
> when is laughter not good for the soul? :hammer:


Dang, I wanted to know - you can PM me the joke :roll:


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

My birth mom is mostly Cherokee but she can't register because her father, Etowah, was raised in foster care so he lost touch with his parents and therefore didn't have access to his records. Her grandmother on her mom's side was a registered Cherokee and her grandfather was also part Cherokee. My birth dad is a registered Cherokee, but he's actually more Apache. I would like to register but unfortunately I lost contact with my birth dad. Hopefully I'll find him again and I can register with the Cherokee Nation.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Atlanta Bully Rescue said:


> My birth mom is mostly Cherokee but she can't register because her father, Etowah, was raised in foster care so he lost touch with his parents and therefore didn't have access to his records. Her grandmother on her mom's side was a registered Cherokee and her grandfather was also part Cherokee. My birth dad is a registered Cherokee, but he's actually more Apache. I would like to register but unfortunately I lost contact with my birth dad. Hopefully I'll find him again and I can register with the Cherokee Nation.


be suprised what you can do with ancestory.com and a dna test to match your native american markers to those affiliated.. My Great Grandma and Grt Grandpa on moms side, were both half irish and half indian Choctaw/Tonkawa, My dad is 3/4 or more comanche and creole black. DNA TEST and tribal family to match the markers too, all you need.


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> be suprised what you can do with ancestory.com and a dna test to match your native american markers to those affiliated.. My Great Grandma and Grt Grandpa on moms side, were both half irish and half indian Choctaw/Tonkawa, My dad is 3/4 or more comanche and creole black. DNA TEST and tribal family to match the markers too, all you need.


Really? So do I have to find someone to test my DNA against or do they already have a database? Do you know how much it cost?


----------

